# Housed Rams



## charlie01 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi 
does anyone have information on housing merino rams??


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

You can house them just like you would any other ram.

You can put them out on pasture or you can pen them up in a barn. It's recommended you keep them away from any ewes unless you're breeding them.


----------



## charlie01 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was after information on housing rams. Like they are kept in a shed for around 2-4 yrs and lets out on a sunny day and feed very good feed so they produce large amounts of wool and are of a bigger frame compared to paddock rams.

Here's a picture of a housed ram.







http://www.haddonrig.com.au/Document1.aspx?id=2560


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Never heard of that here in the U.S. Very interesting.

I Googled it, and I came across this: http://www.woolproducers.com.au/policy-and-issues/health-and-welfare/housed-sheep/ - It just gives you information ABOUT it, not how to actually carry it out.


----------

